# Vamps (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Billed as a "romantic horror-comedy", this is the latest flick coming from Amy Heckerling ("Clueless" and "Look Who's Talking").

In what sounds like "Sex and the City" meets "Twilight" maybe with a twist of "Superman 2" (and more I'm probably missing), the story will focus on "beautiful young vampires who are living the good nightlife in New York until love enters the picture and each has to make a choice that will jeopardize their immortality." Uhm, ok then.

Cast wise we have Sigourney Weaver as the "queen vampire" and Alicia Silverstone and Krysten Ritter as, yup you guessed it, the younger vampires.
Shooting is supposed to start in April with a 2011 release date.

So continues Hollywood's cashing in on the vampire "craze"&#8230;&#8230;Another flick I can't wait to miss!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1545106/

http://www.heatvisionblog.com/2010/...he-queen-in-horrorcomedy-vamps-exclusive.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's SOOOO Hollywood. I mean really - do unattractive people just never get turned into vampires? Why not a movie about two regular girls working a regular job in a regular town, like, say, a brewery in Milwaukee?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What, you want your vampires to look like Steve Buscemi? 

Mame, can you describe the vampire?
Well, the little guy was kinda funny-lookin'.
In what way?
I dunno... just funny-lookin'.


----------

